# 設備確認



## SEA91

Hello!

Is "equipment check" a good translation for 設備確認?

Or are there better translation? Maybe "equipment examination/inspection" ?

I think "check" is the most suitable because this is about the first step before using the equipment.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

設備のチェック is an alternative, when you persist on using "check."
*始動点検*　is an alternative, if it is about the first step before using the equipment.
始動点検 is a set phrase in Japanese, while 設備のチェック isn't necessarily a set phrase.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 設備のチェック is an alternative, when you persist on using "check."
> *始動点検*　is an alternative, if it is about the first step before using the equipment.
> 始動点検 is a set phrase in Japanese, while 設備のチェック isn't necessarily a set phrase.


うん。



> equipment check    設備確認


If using check or test, that sounds like that you try running the equipment how it works, just like we can imagine from these words.
But 確認 could sometimes be confirmation or verification..so I can't say or define what it means. Give us feedback.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> うん。
> 
> 
> If using check or test, that sounds like that you try running the equipment how it works, just like we can imagine from these words.
> But 確認 could sometimes be confirmation or verification..so I can't say or define what it means. Give us feedback.



Oh okay, let me explain. Here, it's not about the machine. We are running a peeling process (peeling of metals from jigs by electrolysis) by using that machine. So before running the process, we have to check that the machine is in good condition and alright.

Hmmm...now that I think of it, maybe verification is more accurate? What do you guys think?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

始業点検　might be better than 始動点検.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 始業点検　might be better than 始動点検.


I agree! I think both work well, but yes I'd say　始業点検, too.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> I agree! I think both work well, but yes I'd say　始業点検, too.



But if I do not mention equipment, then how would they know what to do in the first place, right?
Because the first step to do before running the electrolysis machine is to check it's condition.


----------



## frequency

Ah I understand what you say. Then how about 設備始業点検？　点検 is almost 100% equal to チェック lol. So you can say 設備始業チェック, too. The problem is that we can make _too_ many variations. Make it as you like or select any


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Ah I understand what you say. Then how about 設備始業点検？　点検 is almost 100% equal to チェック lol. So you can say 設備始業チェック, too. The problem is that we can make _too_ many variations. Make it as you like or select any



So, equipment check is fine too?


----------



## frequency

Ah! You've translated 設備確認 into _equipment check_ in your OP. I'd been thinking it the other way around! Yes _equipment check_ is fine.


----------

